# Can I find responses after I click the link



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there any place on TAM where I can go back and find the responses to my posts that have my quotes in them after I clicked on the first link?
*
I mean to write once I select Notifications is there any place else to select notifications/*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Is there any place on TAM where I can go back and find the responses to my posts that have my quotes in them after I clicked on the first link?




Yes, look at Quotes under Notifications to see who quoted you. 

I won't edit out your post so don't ask.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Behind the Green Door


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Closed.


----------

